# "Just pigeons" he said



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok race and wood working gods of pigeon talk. My son and I need you to settle and argument. Here goes.

The castle is 2 weeks behind schedule. Partially due to family holiday "stuff" and partially due to an obsessive need to build "perfect" projects (shadybug I blame you). So the boy and I are working on the nest front frames and I am no the third revision when he up and throws the wood back into the pile and declares 


The boy whose face was red with frustration said:


> They are just pigeons! They won't mind a few gaps or crooked boards! Cut the wood and let's get this thing moving already!!!!!!


One soda for him, one adult soda for me and we were back in the shop making sloppy cut that will keep the fronts attached (not so sure about straight though).

Which brings us to the question: Is shadybug a standard overachiever and the boy is right? They are just pigeons and we see them preferring a drafty window ledge to the nice perch boxes. Am I over engineering things? 

Obviously things need to be secure, comfortable for humans, and safe for the birds (predators). But I'm not building kitchen cabinets, right?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They are just birds, unless you have them reading the tape measure for you.
Dave


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

In my defense, the pigeons might be better than the boy at reading the tape!

In his defense it was only 14 degrees outside and the heater was not doing much to make the work area (future bird home) all that warm. 

In the wife's defense the kitchen needs new cabinets and this is making it easier for her to just get me to buy them!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well then let the wife buy the new cabinets, let the boy and the birds build the nest box, and go have another big boy soda.lol
Dave


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the way you think!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't worry, some people are better at building things than others. A lot of the time it is due to experience, practice makes perfect and all that. As long as it is study and safe for the birds that is all that really matters. Just don't teach your pigeons to talk and they can't complain


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess in my defense i am not really a perfectionist But i wont build anything unless its done to the best of my ability My wife said i couldn't build anything in her back yard that was an eye sore.( More motive to do better)LOL.There is a lot of things in the lofts and my home that i did that could have been done better but they were done to the best of my ability and i am satisfied with that, could i do those things better now yes i probably could. I have been working on mine since may and there won't be a birds in it till its done. So just do you best on everything you do. The birds might not care but you should. It would also be a good lesson to your son to learn patience and how to do things the right way.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My first loft (which is now my OB loft) is a lovely, holy, shack of a chicken coop. Crooked boards and cracks won't make a difference, unless you get super into racing and want to perfect everything. The only problem those cracks and holes may bring you, are if mice, rats, and/or snakes can get in. Then you're putting your birds in danger. Cover it up with some hardware cloth and problem solved 
You do want to make sure you have proper ventilation but not so much to where your birds are exposed to drafts.


By the way, I think your son needs some patience lessons  If he doesn't like it, make him build it by himself.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Its all in what you want...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> In my defense, the pigeons might be better than the boy at reading the tape!
> 
> In his defense it was only 14 degrees outside and the heater was not doing much to make the work area (future bird home) all that warm.
> 
> In the wife's defense the kitchen needs new cabinets and this is making it easier for her to just get me to buy them!


 Did you show you wife my kitchen cabinets in my photo album.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I guess in my defense i am not really a perfectionist But i wont build anything unless its done to the best of my ability My wife said i couldn't build anything in her back yard that was an eye sore.( More motive to do better)LOL.There is a lot of things in the lofts and my home that i did that could have been done better but they were done to the best of my ability and i am satisfied with that, could i do those things better now yes i probably could. I have been working on mine since may and there won't be a birds in it till its done. So just do you best on everything you do. The birds might not care but you should. It would also be a good lesson to your son to learn patience and how to do things the right way.


great advise here, I have to agree


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Shadybug 
Your worst is going to better than our best. As for just birds. They can live about anywhere. I think most lofts are built for the flier,not the birds. You see what I do for nest fronts. I can build a bank of 8 nest boxes in a matter of hours less paint. To me a drill and some dowels and you have nest fronts in minutes. Pics on my page.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Shadybug
> Your worst is going to better than our best. As for just birds. They can live about anywhere. I think most lofts are built for the flier,not the birds. You see what I do for nest fronts. I can build a bank of 8 nest boxes in a matter of hours less paint. To me a drill and some dowels and you have nest fronts in minutes. Pics on my page.


I don't know about that. You have a very nice and clean looking loft. The nest fronts look great and look very easy to put together. Good work.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

My stuff looks good in pictures but I wouldn't want you to see it in real life. LOL


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you guys are making it hard to defend myself here. So the consensus is that I can be ... retentive ... that word is acceptable ... about the flooring. As to the nest fronts, fine, I have the one that require a frame since I am using wire floors. As to the boxes... Just pigeons. And as far as the actual loft structure, JUST HOLD THE DARN NETTING UP! ITS A BARN ALREADY!!!!!

That was the daughter speaking there. Sorry. 16 and supposedly smarter than me. 

Since we now all agree that the birds just want a place to "do their dance" and avoid being eaten, they will get something that is easy to clean, but not necessarily perpendicular or parallel (depending on surface). 

Which will make things easier since this barn is over 100 years old and nothing else in it is straight. Not the floor, windows, walls, roof, nothing. It is dry and not drafty though. Which is good ... for pigeons.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

show us some pic's when you are done. sounds like a fun project. i always try to do best i can and if it turns out sideways o well, long as the birds are happy i am happy. but to each thier own i say =)


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I had one criteria when building my lofts. I need to be able to breathe in them without feeling that dust feeling. My lofts are very open with a lot of air flow. Don't have very many health issues, nor do my birds. I go into my mentors loft and feel sick from all the dust. I have windows that are fully open in the summer. I close them in the winter.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been to people's lofts that feel like you can't breathe from all the dust after a while. See I like to stick my face right up against the wire to stare at the birds. I go to one guy's loft and do that....and I come back with a white carbon copy of the wire on my face, LOL. I don't think that's 100% feather dust, as he does use that white loft dressing stuff, but it still makes you wonder how bad his lungs must suffer from breathing it in all the time.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Jaysen, you have to do what you think will work for you and you have to do what your happy with. But what Shadybug said couldn't be closer to the truth. I guess I kind of think like Shadybug on this one anyways.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Pics of all 3 lofts (Castle, Jail, and Pigeon Head) once I get the Castle completed. I knew going in that the plan on paper would change a ton so I decided to not post pictures until the things was completed structurally. The waterers and feeders will be added later so It should be in the next month or so. 

And just to explain the use of the three:
Castle: this is the large, expandable barn loft. Our club called it that once folks saw what the plans were. "You're building a Castle for your pigeons?"

Jail: Prisoners live in a fail, right? 

PigeonHead: This is our original "lets play with pigeons" loft. It Splash and Gertrude would land on our heads and helicopter. Absolutely hilarious if you were watching. Not so fun if you were acting as the landing pad. My son decided that anyone who was worth knowing would get it. So it is his official loft name. Although the 4x4 if now mine for my pets. The castle is the racing loft now. 

Pics in a few weeks. I promise.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Give them pics now we want to see the process. Don't be shy. LOL


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Umm... 

Not so much shy, as much as "here is what I did. Then undid. Then did this other way, then that way, then back to the first way."

And since I am still rough framing most of it there isn't much to show. Lots of progress this weekend is planned. Maybe some by monday.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Castle*

Sounds like things will work out just fine, I can't wait to see some pics, you really should show some pics of work in progress. MANY years ago in the 7th grade my shop teacher had a saying that he would make you write as demerits 100 times for a simple mistake, I will never forget it. A project worth doing is worth doing well. This is always on my mind when working on things but I like the new saying in this time pressed day, JUST get er done. >Kevin


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Jaysen I'm going to have to chime in with Shadybug and Castle on the pictures, even if it's just a pile of lumber . I guess if your going to hit it this weekend, then we'll have to wait until Sunday night to see them, right?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You can get a lot of help by posting pics, others can see things wrong and things that are right that you might not see and the pics will help you see things too. Like when i did the roof vent doors on mine and i saw those yellow plastic things i put there to stop the birds.  I had to change them and i got a better job when i did.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok Ok. I won't be out there again till Sat, but I will take some pics and get them up when i can. 

Right now I am panicking about how to build the aviaries. You'll understand once the pics are up.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a pretty nice loft,with plenty of perches,nice aviary,and so forth.I have put plastic on some of the ventilation,because it has benn very cold and windy,the last few days.There is about 30 perches inside for the 20 birds inside.The other morning around 5 am I went to dump out the solid water and replace it with the liquid kind,it was very cold about 13 degrees.Those darn birds,5 or them anyway were sleeping outside in the aviary,terribly cold wind,when they could have been in out of the wind.It just goes to show how tuff they are.I have been feeding more the last week because of the cold,but those birds are just fine.I posted this for those who worrie about the cold,really they will be fine.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

The_Dirteeone said:


> I have a pretty nice loft,with plenty of perches,nice aviary,and so forth.I have put plastic on some of the ventilation,because it has benn very cold and windy,the last few days.There is about 30 perches inside for the 20 birds inside.The other morning around 5 am I went to dump out the solid water and replace it with the liquid kind,it was very cold about 13 degrees.Those darn birds,5 or them anyway were sleeping outside in the aviary,terribly cold wind,when they could have been in out of the wind.It just goes to show how tuff they are.I have been feeding more the last week because of the cold,but those birds are just fine.I posted this for those who worrie about the cold,really they will be fine.


We are breaking a record low tonight. The old record low is 23 deg and tonight the forecast is 19 deg..I have no idea how you guys up north deal with this every year. I'm glad you said your birds are fine in 13 deg tempatures..because I brought my squeakers inside for the night, but I am still concerned about respiratory colds and stuff for my breeders. Its not windy but the freezing cold chill is numbing.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

our lowest this year has been 6 degrees. Our average Decembers temp is 19, our average January is 18. Snot won't freeze in the nose until about -20.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> our lowest this year has been 6 degrees. Our average Decembers temp is 19, our average January is 18. Snot won't freeze in the nose until about -20.


Just to let you know I recommended you as a good candidate to be a guest on Pigeon Radio..not sure how they handle it but Brentwood Barbie said she will look into it. I wish you good luck.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a bird, Gertrude, who has taken to putting her feet in my collar when we are in the loft. I have spoiled her and let her sit on my shoulder when I am handing out treats and se eventually discovered that the "pink stuff is warm". 

As to the cold, we had -2 as the low on the weather station Monday. No one seemed to notice and the "just pigeons" were out playing in the snow. Kind of bathing/throwing it around type flapping. The rest of us are running for cover and they started a snowball fight. 

Anyway... May be Tuesday now. Apparently I have a dinner with a relative sometime this weekend.


----------

